
Your Feedback: Personalized Products Discovery, Fashion and Technology - bdoux
http://www.menswr.com
======
bdoux
We felt we needed the option to shop great products that inspired us without
spending too much time in the discovery process. As we envisioned a place that
got to know us in a snap and offered the latest products from amazing brands,
we decided to build MENSWR.

Create your profile in 15 seconds. Our style feed will serve you a selection
of great products in men’s fashion, technology, clothing, shoes, which we know
you will love.

If you visit www.menswr.com, let us know your feedback.

